# List of things needed



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

So ... starting to buy the bits and pieces for our pup to spread the cost. So far we have thought of:-
1. Crate (large with divider)
2. Vet bed
3. Puppy pads
4. Food bowl and water bowl (stand alone or clip to side of crate?? which is best)??
5. Toys/teddies to keep pup happy
6. Tea towels to freeze when teething
7. Food - will check with breeder what they feed and keep same if OK for pup or slowly move onto different
8. Treats - is it OK to feed little bits of chicken straight away? Or nice and slowly?
9. Pet insurance - register with vet etc too


Have also thought about but not sure if they are a good idea
* House lead ? helps with training?Not sure about this?

Any other things I have missed??


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha i think you have done well!! Deodoriser spray... To get rid of the scent they leave behind after you wipe their mishaps  but be careful to get a remover for 'hardwood floors' if you have them and spray that has a scent to guide them where they should be going (mine is indoor and outdoor use). I just have some basic non slip bowls as when he gets bigger I want the bowl for spaniels so their ears don't get wet lol !! I have a clicker as I intend to train that way. I gather the lead you have is for umbilical training which has been proven very effective. Oohhh exciting !! X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a house line is a light lead that you let the pup drad in the house, it alowes you to get holde of a mouthy puppy or one that running rings round you without actualy having to touch them. look at the cat or small pet section and pick a cheep fine light lead. oh and cut to loop off it so that it doesnt catch on anything(that why i say cheep)


dont go nuts with beds coats and collars just now as she will grow out of them quick and you wont get much use out of them.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for your comments!

What is a clicker and how is it used? Not heard of that before?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A clicker is this
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=478&pf_id=3371

Its used to train the puppy with positive reward for postive actions. The Clicker allows you to click the exact action you want, then reward with a treat. Look into puppy training classes that use clicker training, they seem to work just on positive training rather than any form of punishment. Where are you based?

As for bowls, I would suggest the heavy stone bowl type. You can use this later outside the crate too. Put the water bowl in the crate at the back of the crate, not by the door - it gets spilt.

A variety of toys offering different textures. But not to many as they may grow out of them.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

My favourite subject - puppy shopping 



Carolyne said:


> So ... starting to buy the bits and pieces for our pup to spread the cost. So far we have thought of:-
> 1. Crate (large with divider) May I ask why a divider? I didn't even know they came with dividers?
> 2. Vet bed In the early days of house training we had enough to have three crate-sized squares 'on the go' at the same time
> 3. Puppy pads We were donated lots of puppy pads but we didn't use one! If you put them in their crate it can give a puppy mixed message - they don't want to mess in the confined space but the puppy pads give off an odour that stimulates the need to go
> ...


Check with your breeder to find out what they will supply but you'll also need:

- a collar and lead set (Pets at Home do good ones)
- Tonnes of kitchen roll for accidents
- Fragrance free baby wipes for messy bottoms
- An odour removing spray. We used an own-brand one from Pets at Home which was about £4 and worked brilliantly. This was on wood/tiles, however. You will need something stronger if you have carpets
- Balls! Saffi likes rubber ones
- Poo bags. We just bought a value pack of nappy sacks from Asda. 300 for abou 80p
- Shampoo (and maybe conditioner). We love Tropiclean and it doesn't interfear with flea treatments as it's soap free. Tropiclean also do a detangler - Saffi doesn't tangle yet but it's quite useful if she's a bit smelly but doesn't need a full wash
- Chews. Saffi loves pig strips and veal sticks

Will let you know if I think of anything else


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Carolyne- glad that you started this post as we are bringing our puppy , Rosie, home in 2 weeks time and there seems to be such a lot to think about buying! 

Turi- I have followed lots of your posts about bringing lovely Saffi home and how your first few weeks have been. It's been really useful finding out about the first few days, training etc. and as I used to live in Battersea, can relate to the places you go to ( now live in Cornwall so Rosie will be on the beach a lot!) Only hope our little girls does as well as Saffi! Sure I'll be asking lots more questions in the weeks to come!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Turi - interesting about JWB. Dexter too wasn't really settled on it. Just changed in last week to Barking Heads & its worked wonders in terms of regularity & 'firmness' 

Pets at Home do a no rinse puppy shampoo which we've used a bit - just to freshen him up.

Facial hair scissors (about £4 PAH) - it was only a matter of couple of weeks before Dexter couldn't see !!

I use Simple Solution on my (lovely pale coloured !!) carpets for poo & pee & its been brilliant. NB it says it takes about 48 hrs to dry & it does so don't panic if it looks stained at first.

I'm not getting much joy from a kong - he just licks out the filling rather than chew the kong !

I have not used puppy pads - but I do keep newspaper in the crate as he did do alot of accidents initially and we always crate him when eating our food. He's now chewing the paper so I'm guessing he's telling us he doesn't really need it 

Hope this helps.....


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh also a torch !!! I use this for night time toilet trips as I find it hard to locate the poo to pick up !!!


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Lisa- this is all really useful stuff- especially re the crate training. What size did you get as just looking for one now? Also interested in that you crate Dexter when you are eating as had thought of doing that with Rosie.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Our crate is 36" - at the moment he sleeps on just one side of it. But he will grow into it. We have 3 boisterous boys so wanted a place for him to feel secure away from the chaos. 
Since day one we have popped him in there at our meal times & then feed him after.

He is totally used to it and gets put in regularly during day to get some rest & peace. (him & us !!)

At nighttime we cover with a blanket so that he knows its time for bed.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110819615125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
This is the crate we bought & we are happy with it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Allison, I bet you can’t wait to get Rosie home. I’m sure she’ll do brilliantly! Not sure if you’re aware but I also have a blog that can be accessed via my signature. 

Lisa, I’m thinking of trying Barking Heads. I think the fibre content of JWB is just too high. I’d consider raw feeding but to be honest I’ve been put off it for a number of reasons:

-	The cost of delivery
-	The fact you have to be in when it is delivered
-	The space it uses in the freezer
-	The logistics of giving Saffi’s carer and/or my parents a portion each morning… Just too much to think about! 

The alternative kibble we’re thinking of moving to is ‘Fish for Dogs’. A very knowledgeable lady at Pets at Home told us that dogs don’t need grains and carbohydrates like we do and her dogs really thrive on it – I feel prepared to take her word for it given that she is endorsing a product that Pets at Home don’t actually stock…! 

Re the paper in the crate it might be with Carolyne asking her breeder if the litter is paper-trained. If yes, then I’d personally not include it in the crate as it may give mixed messages. By spreading vet-bedding over the entire bottom of the crate you’re encouraging your puppy to hold it in and not mess in their space for the entire night. It was touch and go initially (and yes, the clean up wasn’t fun) but now Saffi hasn’t had any accidents in our house nor my parents’ house for a week and remains clean in her crate from 10pm to 6.45am. (Famous last words… she’ll probably poo in it tonight lol !)


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Fanatsic replies - thanks. 
Will double check with breeder about training - our pup hasn't actually been born yet (can't say I'm not getting prepared!!).

Going to start ticking off what we buy - trip to Pets at Home on the way!!


----------

